# Help! - Thunderhead Razor Deep Six Thunderhead NAP-60-987



## MuddybootsGB (May 14, 2016)

I need more of these but can't find them anywhere! Does anyone know of a shop that may have them?


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

Right on the website.

https://www.newarchery.com/product/thunderhead-razor-deep-six/


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

Just remember, Easton has discontinued deep six.


----------



## MuddybootsGB (May 14, 2016)

GV- Saw them on NAP but was hoping to find locally so I could have them for weekend. Went through a couple and wanted to have extra. Already ordered them there.

Where did you see the deep six was discontinued?


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

MuddybootsGB said:


> GV- Saw them on NAP but was hoping to find locally so I could have them for weekend. Went through a couple and wanted to have extra. Already ordered them there.
> 
> Where did you see the deep six was discontinued?


Archerytalk and Facebook. Easton closed out all of their deep six parts. Do a quick google search, and you'll see that you'll be lucky to find any deep six components or broadheads.


----------



## MuddybootsGB (May 14, 2016)

GV - I was under impression they would continue with the Deep Six for the FMJ 4MM Injexion but switching out on the 5MM's and 6MM's to an titanium outsert due outside diameter problematic for the 4MM. I guess I will have to revisit that for next year. CRAPOLA!


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

I think, the deep 6 for Easton, was like the Edsel for Fords,(imo). I never thought it was a good idea to have a shaft that would become broadhead specific. Like buying a pair of boots that only accept a particular sock


----------



## MuddybootsGB (May 14, 2016)

GV - I just got off the phone with Easton and they are NOT dropping the Deep Six and arrows will continue to be sold as a Deep Six. The titanium standard thread outsert will be offered ONLY as an aftermarket option for those who wish to shoot their old broadheads etc. They told me they work with broadhead manufacturers for the development of the Deep Six and another manufacturer has just introduced a broadhead for the Deep Six insert. They realize there is chatter out there on the insert but emphasized it is strictly an aftermarket option. I will work off that position for time being until I see it in print directly from them but it sounded like they are committed to the Deep Six for the penetration etc.
Muddy


----------



## MuddybootsGB (May 14, 2016)

If anyone has a package of these broadheads and would like to part with them, I would be grateful to purchase them from you.
Thanks,
Muddy


----------



## MuddybootsGB (May 14, 2016)

Just found some so thanks to all who tried to help.
Muddy


----------

